# Angus Young



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Heres the beginning of my next adventure- Angus Young Abstract on multiple panels - sort of like the Picasso piece but BIGGER. 
..and I have a new process to transform the original image into abstract (quite excited about that)
panel# 1 of 10  ip
Prismacolor double ended art markers on canvas panel


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

He's looking like Rocky.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

yeah its a bit hard to see the forest from the trees at this point..it will come together better as I get into the other panels


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Getting into panel #2....


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

It's a long way to the top if you want to rock and roll.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

into panel #3....


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Now I see him. You are doing a great job.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks dleeg!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Getting into panel 4...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your work is really evolving. You have an amazing ability to tackle pretty much anything and make it come out looking incredible. Love it!!!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking excellent as usual Jeff!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thank you michael - so much other life happening I havent been able to work on it much lately..


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Its cool Jeff...all your work is worth the wait!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Jeff,
Need to see some new fresh work from you -can do?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

into panel #7 of 10....


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Getting there....panel 9 of 10 - still some more detailing to do - longest biggest one yet. starting to get a feel for the artists markers.
the wall switch gives it some scale - darn near takes up my whole wall


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I was wondering what was happening. It is really big. Looks great.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

finally done!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You have created another great piece.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thank you Dleeg- much appreciated


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

I love it Jeff! Now thats sick!


----------

